# Residence Visa



## Zoheb_Akhtar (Jan 13, 2005)

OK, Can someone explain to me how the residence visa works, please. 
I've been told that I will be entitled to get one, with the completion.

However, not been told how. 

Can sum1 tell me the step by step process. 

Basically what is the criteria and what do I need to do, as I am in the UK. 

Is there a certain age limit? As I am 20 and certain countries/states do not view anybody under the age of 21 to be an adult (don't ask me who, cos I don't remember but remember reading somewhere). Also what are the financial costs? Is there any point (advantage) as to have a residence visa compared to the standard tourist visa.

As I am a British Citizen and don't expect to stay for more than a period of 30 days at one time, is there any advantage?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

See my reply in Intl City thread, I just posted it, then saw this, and realised I couldn't be bothered to copy and paste it all over again.


----------



## soennecken (Jan 18, 2005)

*ResVis*

Buying a property at age 20..lucky you.

I am not sure what juiced said in his thread but I know it costs DH5000 every 3 years and the property developer is your sponser. They should be able to give you all the advice you need on the procedure.

The only advantage is that with a visa you can buy a car and register it.
I am pretty sure you need a visa to get your utilities connected but I might be wrong there.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

You need a residence visa to get annything connected and registered under your name.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

He said he wasn't going to spend more than 30 days in the UAE at a stretch so no point going for a residence visa?


----------



## Zoheb_Akhtar (Jan 13, 2005)

The flat is for rental, so would I still need to have the utilities connected in my name?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

No, the tenant would, otherwise if they don't pay the bills you will end up paying their elec and water for them!


----------



## Zoheb_Akhtar (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok, also is it easier to purchase further properties in Dubai. I mean do residents get preferrential morgage deals?


----------



## soennecken (Jan 18, 2005)

Zoheb_Akhtar said:


> Ok, also is it easier to purchase further properties in Dubai. I mean do residents get preferrential morgage deals?


20 years old and you want MORE property!!! 

Mortgage terms are the same for resident and non resident purchasers.


----------



## zaheerfiaz (Mar 15, 2005)

*Reidence Visa*

Hi Zoheb 

I am in the same position as yourself, I have bought a property in Dubai 2 years ago at JBR, and I am also thinking of renting it out. tell me where have you purchased your property?

I look forward to hearing from you.

zaheer


----------



## Zoheb_Akhtar (Jan 13, 2005)

International City


----------



## Zoheb_Akhtar (Jan 13, 2005)

It's cheap (affordable) and cheerfull (Nakheel)


----------



## zaheerfiaz (Mar 15, 2005)

*visa*

I C, so have you found out how much rental income you will recieve? 

Theres been alot of nagative articles about freehold property in dubai, but I'm confident that dubai will be a success. The way I think of it, there's sun all year round, dubai is clean, modern, lots happening, its locating in a ideal place on the globe, multicultural and food is halal. 

what more do yo want from a country.


zaheer


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Sensible drivers ??


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

i am a driver and i am....

damn it im not, but i am sensible on the road


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Zoheb_Akhtar said:


> As I am a British Citizen and don't expect to stay for more than a period of 30 days at one time, is there any advantage?


When you come to Dubai, I can assure you'd want to stay .


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

on a UK passport you can enter for 60 days at a time without needing to do anything, just arrive and get a visa. If you need to stay longer you just do a visa run to Kish or Doha.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

^ far cheaper to hop the border at hatta, i did it last summer, they dont even care!
the guy was really friendly, had a lovely chat about dreamland in UAQ!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

oh, btw, only dubai will give the 60 day stamp, i entered from RAK, and it was only a 30 day stamp!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Tourists will have to get one tourism visa for all GCC countries soon.


----------

